# Double Lung Transplant due to "vaping"



## Hooked (14/11/19)

*Doctors shocked: Vaping leads to double lung transplant for 17-year-old athlete*
13 Nov. 2019

https://www.all4women.co.za/1886943...ouble-lung-transplant-for-17-year-old-athlete

"Doctors in Michigan said Tuesday they had performed what they believe is the first double-lung transplant on a patient whose lungs were damaged from vaping ...

The medical team from Detroit’s Henry Ford Hospital said the patient, a 17-year-old male, underwent the roughly six-hour transplant surgery on Oct. 15. He spent a month on a life-support machine after suffering “complete lung failure” and would have faced “certain death” without the operation, according to the doctors.

The teen’s family described him as an athlete who was in perfect health before he was admitted to the hospital in early September with what appeared to be pneumonia. Within weeks, his condition had become so dire that he shot to the top of a national transplant list, where most patients spend months waiting for a donor.

Surgeons said they were aghast when they first examined him.
“What I saw in his lungs was nothing that I’ve ever seen before, and I’ve been doing lung transplants for 20 years,” Hassan Nemeh, the hospital’s surgical director of thoracic organ transplant, said in a Tuesday news conference.

“There was an enormous amount of inflammation and scarring in addition to multiple spots of dead tissue. And the lung itself was so firm and scarred, literally we had to deliver it out of the chest,” he said. “This is an evil that I haven’t faced before.”

The CDC did not immediately return a request for comment on the surgery and whether or not it was the first double transplant for vaping illness."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/19)

They're still attributing everything to "vaping" without any mention of what he was vaping!! When is this circus going to stop???

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (14/11/19)

Hooked said:


> They're still attributing everything to "vaping" without any mention of what he was vaping!! When is this circus going to stop???


When government officials and so called experts in the US that know the facts stop twisting facts to suit their agenda and to get their names in the news, and they get sued and told to prove their utterances, and the media stops sensationalizing hogwash to boost their ratings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (14/11/19)

I can almost guarantee he was using THC cartridges but don't want to admit it to his parents or coach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/11/19)

Condition of his lungs are damn scary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (15/11/19)

So are his chances of survival. A friend of my parents had a lung transplant and only survived for about three months. I wouldn't hold out much hope for a double transplant patient.

It would be interesting to know why some people are affected so badly. So far, about three thousand people have got sick. Some have died, others have been seriously ill, others only moderately ill. I can't believe that only 3k people in the US are vaping illicit THC carts. So the rest presumably haven't got ill at all. How do we get from someone not getting sick at all to another person with lungs worse than the doctor has seen in a career of lung transplants? Is it just the amount they vape, are certain people very vulnerable to inhaled oil, are some carts far worse than others?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (15/11/19)

Or were bad carts seeded into the supply chain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (15/11/19)

There seems to have been very little contamination of legit registered carts. From the investigative report into the source of vit E acetate:



> The state regulation of legal cannabis products seems to have given the legal market more immunity to contamination than the unregulated street market. As concern about vitamin E acetate became widespread in September, leading cannabis labs began testing state-licensed vape cartridges for the additive.
> 
> In Washington, Confidence Analytics has cleared hundreds of products without a single cartridge testing positive. Anresco Labs in California has done the same. Oregon’s supplies are less pristine; at least one THC vape maker who added vitamin E oil got his product into licensed cannabis stores in the state. In Colorado, the Medicine Man chain announced the discovery of one product with vitamin E acetate—and its recall—after initiating testing of its inventory.



So, in extensive testing in several states, there were only a few cases of contaminated carts making it into the legit supply chain.

There are doubtless many THC vapers, in states where it is legal, who vaped a mixture of some legal and some illegal carts. Not necessarily because contaminated carts were in pharmacies but because it's likely they bought both from pharmacies and from street dealers or flea markets or whatever. I can understand those people not getting the worst effects.

However, states where marijuana is still illegal would have no legal carts on sale, so users would likely be vaping contaminated illicit carts nearly 100% of the time. There must surely be a lot more than 3k vapers in these states, so why haven't more people become ill? Unless there are legal carts available from pharmacies, even in states where weed is still banned? Or perhaps there are also quite a lot of illicit carts which _don't_ use vit E acetate and which are functionally no less safe than the legit registered carts? There are still a lot of questions to answer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (16/11/19)

Bad thing about a lung transplant is: That first bit of slime that you cough up, isn't yours 


(Just diffusing the tention a bit...)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (16/11/19)

zadiac said:


> Bad thing about a lung transplant is: That first bit of slime that you cough up, isn't yours
> 
> 
> (Just diffusing the tention a bit...)


Ouch @zadiac , you just put me off my breakfast! Lol!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (16/11/19)

Most of the articles covering this are now mentioning THC and Vit E acetate, such as this article. They also have an X-ray of his lungs before and after, looks grim.

I found it interesting that they're also looking into triglycerides and polyethylene glycol as potential causes of lung injuries as well. These must be used in THC juices too as I've never heard of them used in nic juices.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

